# Raisins vs. Gels



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm new to the road riding scene....

So far Gels don't seem to agree with my stomach.

Seems raisins are a nice substitue....if not better?? Thoughts? 

http://www.dole.com/NutritionInstit...Detail/tabid/1058/Default.aspx?contentid=6354


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

The only way to know for sure is to try them. They're a heck of a lot cheaper!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Which gels have you tried? Raisins should work alright, but gels might be a little easier if you're racing and don't have the luxury of stopping to refuel.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Try lots of different stuff. Raisins, bananas, fig newtons, pb&j, payday candy bars, cookies, different brands / flavors of powerbars and gels and drink powders. 

Everybody's different.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

hontors said:


> I'm new to the road riding scene....
> 
> So far Gels don't seem to agree with my stomach.
> 
> ...



Do you use sports drink? You can mix it so that you don't need gels of solid food at all. 

Have you ruled out your pre-ride meal?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

not enough sodium in the raisins.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

stevesbike said:


> not enough sodium in the raisins.


same situation for the gels.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have been reading Paleo Diet for Athletes written by Loren Cordain and Joe Friel, the Author of the Training Bible Books. Based on the information in that book, for high intensity, hard work-out to racing, where the event is long enough to need fuel, raisins alone will be to high in fiber and sugar, slowing calorie intake and to low in sodium.

I looked up the Nutritional Facts on thedailyplate.com and normalized the servings for about 300 calories, which if my memory correct is about the average calorie needs per hour or the max that you can absorb per hour .


Raisins,	2.3 boxes,	6.9 Fiber g,	23 Sodium mg,	76 Carb g,	69 Sugar g
Hammer gel, 3.33 Serving,	0 Fiber g,	58 Sodium mg,	53 Carb g,	5 Sugar g
Hammer Heed (drink)	3 Serving,	0 Fiber g,	139 Sodium mg,	58 Carb g,	5 Sugar g


Over consumption >~300 calories per hour can cause upset stomach too. Hammer told me (150 lb) no more than 2.5 gels or 225 cal/ hour


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

den bakker said:


> same situation for the gels.


Not exactly, Hammer Gel has 2.5 times as much sodium (along with other electrolytes) as raisins. 

Hammer Heed has 6 times as much sodium as raisins.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Pure fructose in fruit is slower to process than glucose.

Also, the fiber in the raisins may or may not agree with your stomach.

Also, you have to chew them -- at least, I do.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Killroy said:


> Not exactly, Hammer Gel has 2.5 times as much sodium (along with other electrolytes) as raisins.
> 
> Hammer Heed has 6 times as much sodium as raisins.


There's not enough sodium in gels or sports drink either. So you'll run a deficit in both cases. Since the OP is rather new to riding he/she is probably not doing that long rides and this discussion is rather moot. 
You could of course just add a bit of kitchen salt to the raisins.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

den bakker said:


> There's not enough sodium in gels or sports drink either. So you'll run a deficit in both cases. Since the OP is rather new to riding he/she is probably not doing that long rides and this discussion is rather moot.
> You could of course just add a bit of kitchen salt to the raisins.


This answer is to simplistic to be taken as advise. Just like fueling, electrolyte replacement is dependent on the person, intensity, duration, and other factors. I have been too broad already and I am no expert, so that is why I have sighted my sources. 

Just tossing salt on food is not complete electrolyte replenishment and considered a no-no.

Good read: http://www.hammernutrition.com/knowledge/electrolyte-replenishment.1274.html

The typical American diet is full of sodium and electrolytes, so for short duration, say 1 hour as a SWAG, no electrolyte replenishment is needed normally. For longer duration say 1 to 2, sport drinks like Hammer Heed have enough. For past 2 hours you want to switch to an endurance fuel like Hammer Perpetuem or Sustained Energy. Those have more electrolytes in them. 

You body adapts to hot weather and over the summer, your electrolyte need can go down.

The only time that I would consider more adding more electrolyte then I already get from what I already put in my water is greater than 2 hour events in hot weather that I am not use to yet.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

the claim was raisins did not have enough sodium. so yes kitchen salt is an excellent substitute for that. 
hammer gels don't have potassium so raisins come out way ahead in that regard. 
People can eat and drink what they want on their rides for all I care. But to disregard a product due to the lack of sodium is silly. YMMV






Killroy said:


> This answer is to simplistic to be taken as advise. Just like fueling, electrolyte replacement is dependent on the person, intensity, duration, and other factors. I have been too broad already and I am no expert, so that is why I have sighted my sources.
> 
> Just tossing salt on food is not complete electrolyte replenishment and considered a no-no.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Killroy said:


> This answer is to simplistic to be taken as advise. Just like fueling, electrolyte replacement is dependent on the person, intensity, duration, and other factors. I have been too broad already and I am no expert, so that is why I have sighted my sources.
> 
> Just tossing salt on food is not complete electrolyte replenishment and considered a no-no.
> 
> ...


Almost all of what you lose in sweat is salt, and no matter how badly Hammer wants your money, nothing can change that.


----------



## PhysioJoe (May 6, 2008)

I've used raisins once or twice, a little hard to eat, and they seem to give me a little stomach discomfort. 

I find most gels not only easy on my stomach (make sure you're drinking water with it), but they also give me the best energy. That said, at least 50% of my calories during training are fig newtons or powdered gatorade, way cheaper. 

As far as the sodium thing, I mainly worry about that on longer trainer rides or hot weather. Some long distance tri pros consume 500+ mg of sodium PER HOUR, so it's a highly individual thing, but if you want more sodium, 20mg vs. 50mg is a moot point.

PhysioJoe


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Honey.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

iliveonnitro said:


> Honey.


yes dear?


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

den bakker said:


> the claim was raisins did not have enough sodium. so yes kitchen salt is an excellent substitute for that.
> hammer gels don't have potassium so raisins come out way ahead in that regard.
> People can eat and drink what they want on their rides for all I care. But to disregard a product due to the lack of sodium is silly. YMMV


FYI a tea spoon of salt is 2,400 mg of sodium and yes there is such thing as too much. Read up. That is why most gels and Heed are lower in sodium because they are for lower duration events and you don't need if you have a normal diet. 

According to Cordain and Friel potassium supplementation is not necessary for under 4 hour events, yet endurance sports drink fuels like Sustained Energy has potassium and more sodium.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

hontors said:


> I'm new to the road riding scene....
> 
> So far Gels don't seem to agree with my stomach.


Why are you taking gels in the first place? Energy, hydration, ???


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

Gerry....I'm experimenting with what Gels work for me on some training rides as I'm doing a 193 mile ride in August. (Pan Mass Challenge) 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but Gels aren't for replacing hydration??? I'm taking them for energy and to replace lost essential nutrients on long distance riding.


----------



## andrew9223 (Jun 16, 2009)

I usually carry a banana in my jersey on my 40+ mile rides. I'm not into new fangled gels and other luxury items.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

hontors said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but Gels aren't for replacing hydration??? I'm taking them for energy and to replace lost essential nutrients on long distance riding.


Yes, they are for energy, but you never know why someone might be using something, it could be for the wrong reason. I've tried some gels and while my stomach tolerated them I never found them terribly useful. I prefer homemade energy bars or bananas or even a dark Snickers bar.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

+1 on bananas

I used to have all sorts of trouble with cramping on long rides so I started eating bananas and the cramping stopped. I live in the tropics, so heat is an issue. It is not uncommon for me to do a century ride in 100F. weather. Luckily there is fresh fruit stalls all over and I can just pull over and pick up nutrition rather than carry it.


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

I spend summers in Spain, and a lot of the riders there carry dates on rides. I don't know the nutritional composition, but they've seemed to work for me.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

OK, let me see now - pick chemical food versus real natural food. Hard decision, ha? NOT.

IME - I avoid any chemical food and chemical drinks. I dont drink Gatorades, Powerades, nor eat Goos, Gels, etc for any training or any fitness riding. My rides are up to 5 hours long and often in high heat. There is simply no reason for chermical food/drinks unless you are racing and even then I would limit their use to emergencies. They are expensive and long term you dont know the possible damage they may cause to your body. Caveat Emptor.

So, assuming this is for training and fitness riding - raisins/sultanas work very well. Also try other dried fruit like figs, dates, apricots, etc. Also try jam/honey sandwiches and assorted salted nuts (electrolyte/sodium replacement). And bananas. And drink plain water to wash it all down fast. Cheap, safe, healthy and effective. It does not get any better than that. Be sure to eat well before you feel any hunger because these "real" foods take longer to reach where they are needed.


----------



## mr_pitiful (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm all about organic whole foods. If it doesn't come in it's own package I try not to eat it.

That being said it's difficult during competition to carry and or eat bananas, nuts, apples, whatever. For Tri's I use Hammer gel cause I'm a sucker for good marketing. No gel is easy for my stomach though.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

Anyone read that team Garmin brought along baked potatoes on rides? I guess they had the sugars and potassium. Can't remember where I read it, maybe VeloNews.

Dates sound interesting.
Anyone use Endralytes?


----------



## krienert (Jan 6, 2010)

*speaking of taters..*

I love this one and it deals with the recent post...
For a while when I went to volenteer on this local farm, I would triple foil wrap a potato and huck it in the exaust manifold to bake it on the drive. By the time I got their and 4 hours of work went by, it was a perfect warm temp and cooked through! I soon learned after a couple weeks that Sweet potatoes gave me MUCH better energy for the entirety of the day. They also seem less heavy in the gut, and a bit sweeter....

So when ridding in the saddle, a yam (sweet potato) is a nice alternative... although youll have to cook it pre ride... Funny notion for aero freaks... Sweet potato tubers are slightly more aerodynamic than russet tubers.

Heres a nutriant link on the lovable yam....

http://www.foodreference.com/html/sweet-pot-nutrition.html

Just dont eat to many and nothing else...
I was broke for a while an it became my only sustinace other than rice... my skin started to go a bit orange for a couple weeks... 

Joey K.


----------

